# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Suzuka Grey A6 at International Press Launch in Italy



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

While in Italy two weeks ago to * test drive the new Audi A6 * we couldn't help but notice this lone display example of the new C7. S-line spec and painted Suzuka Grey from Audi Exclusive, the car looked fantastic sitting out by the pool of the local resort Audi had commandeered for its presentation.

Suzuka Grey is normally an Audi Exclusive special order, so don't expect it to be on the standard mix of colors in America or Europe for that matter.

For the record, we did check the interior for additional Audi Exclusive tailoring though that looked pretty standard S-line fare.










Look for more photos of this car and several other shots from the event via our photo gallery linked below.

* Audi A6 World Launch Photo Gallery *

Also read our review of the new A6 3.0T S-line (minus the Audi Exclusive paint) * HERE. *


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

This car look more white than gray. But it looks great on the car. Ibis white will be a great color choice for this car.


----------



## Tequila (Nov 15, 2005)

That must be THE lightest shade of grey I've ever seen.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It quite literally is, and that makes it very hard to photograph. Stefan Reil of quattro GmbH told me that when they first started painting cars in that color, they were referring it to Suzuka White. At some point it got changed before it was officially launched.


----------

